# Bristol Palin is pregnant again...



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

They know what causes that now _and_ how to prevent it.... :doh:

Yup, abstinence only education really works well. 

http://www.people.com/article/bristol-palin-pregnant-second-child-month-after-wedding-cancellation


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lovely girl. A credit to her upbringing.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Is it just me and my perception, but are folks on the Left side of the political spectrum just mean-spirited?

Check out the comments on the link...


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Like Hillary likes to say, what difference does it make now?:bored:


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I had nothing to do with that.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Yep, lots of women get pregnant. Sounds like an issue for her, her family and baby-daddy. Maybe she likes kids?? People got to get into this world somehow.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Seems to be an epidemic. Since when do kids listen to their parents anyhow.
Yeah,,, I know there are,,, Mine do,,, but they are now the exception, no longer the rule.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Probably did it for the media coverage. Cancel a wedding and then announce a pregnancy. Have to keep the cameras on you somehow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

greg273 said:


> Yep, lots of women get pregnant. Sounds like an issue for her, her family and baby-daddy. Maybe she likes kids?? People got to get into this world somehow.


And had she not been the spokesperson for abstinence only that would be fine and dandy. I have an issue with people that don't practice what they preach.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Wasn't that quite a while ago? May 05, 2009 Â· Teen mom *Bristol* *Palin* said in an interview on "Good Morning America" that she will campaign *for abstinence* in hopes of sparing others.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> Wasn't that quite a while ago? May 05, 2009 Â· Teen mom *Bristol* *Palin* said in an interview on "Good Morning America" that she will campaign *for abstinence* in hopes of sparing others.


She was getting paid for abstinence only speeches in 2011-12 but I guess that gig played out... I guess shes's an "ex ambassador for abstinence" now. 

Maybe she needed the money? No job, no education, just sad.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> She was getting paid for abstinence only speeches in 2011-12 but I guess that gig played out... I guess shes's an "ex ambassador for abstinence" now.
> 
> Maybe she needed the money? No job, no education, just sad.


Lots of ways to look at that.

How about abstinence instead of killing an unborn child?
Maybe she wanted to have another baby??
I do believe her net worth is in the half mil range.
She does have a high school education and not on the public dole.

Yep, lots of ways to look a it, just sad!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> And had she not been the spokesperson for abstinence only that would be fine and dandy..


 I wasn't aware of that. 'Do as I say,not as I do' seems to be the human condition.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> Lots of ways to look at that.
> 
> How about abstinence instead of killing an unborn child?
> Maybe she wanted to have another baby??
> ...


Her body, her choice... but the "abstinence" thing isn't working for her. 

Maybe. 

You think a net worth of $500K is a lot of money? Net worth is the sum of all your assets minus your liabilities. 

Yes, I agree that it's a really good thing that she's not receiving government benefits.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Publicity whore just like a lot of others!

Whether she gets paid to abstain or get pregnant doesn't matter to me as long as my tax dollars aren't paying for it either way! 

Why is she a story? Only because of the hatered for her mother?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Her body, her choice... but the "abstinence" thing isn't working for her.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> ...


abstinence only speeches ???????
Abstain. I do believe that refers to not wanting a baby instead of paying a Dr. to pull the little baby out bit by bit.
$500k is not a lot of money, but you implied she needed the money.
Yep, I know what net worth is as I have done hundreds of P&L's. Being the sum of all your assets minus your liabilities means you were wrong saying she needs the money. 

Reminds me of the Clintons. They don't need the money but charge a few hundred thousand to deliver some gibberish.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Publicity whore just like a lot of others!
> 
> Whether she gets paid to abstain or get pregnant doesn't matter to me as long as my tax dollars aren't paying for it either way!
> 
> Why is she a story? Only because of the hatered for her mother?


 Pretty much.
Its ok if the libs kill their babies at anytime during pregnancy. I mean, no morals to keep up with there right?
But if a conservative messes up and gets pregnant? And if they do the right thing and have that baby, and love it? Hmmmmph You hypocrite.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Publicity whore just like a lot of others!
> 
> Whether she gets paid to abstain or get pregnant doesn't matter to me as long as my tax dollars aren't paying for it either way!
> 
> Why is she a story? Only because of the hatered for her mother?


Yep!
Applies to all politicians, entertainers, sports figures, news broadcasters, actors and anyone else n the public eye.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Wow. Sure is a lot of hate here. :nono:

I don't suppose any of you all haters are going to thank her for not whacking the kid.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Wow. Sure is a lot of hate here. :nono:
> 
> I don't suppose any of you all haters are going to thank her for *not whacking the kid.*


I do believe that is a reason for a lot of the hate for Sarah Palin. They think she should have wacked Trig!


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

She'll be just fine. Half a million is a lot of money for a 24-year-old single mom. I sure didn't have half a million when I was 24 and I was a lot more responsible than her. And I didn't have a mother with several million dollars to help if I needed it either. Hopefully she will find a good man to settle down with. Her kids could probably use a little more stability.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> And had she not been the spokesperson for abstinence only that would be fine and dandy. I have an issue with people that don't practice what they preach.



Yep, reminds me of Michelle Obama telling schools to feed kids broccoli and carrot sticks while her kids eat fancy foods at their school or Barack always reminding us we are a nation of laws while he constantly breaks them.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey I am not involved but you may.:lonergr:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jolly said:


> Is it just me and my perception, but are folks on the Left side of the political spectrum just mean-spirited?
> 
> Check out the comments on the link...


Yes, there are a lot of mean spirited people on the left. And on the right too. Read any comment sections in the conservative pages lately?

Sadly there are a lot of mean spirited people everywhere.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Publicity whore just like a lot of others!
> 
> Whether she gets paid to abstain or get pregnant doesn't matter to me as long as my tax dollars aren't paying for it either way!
> 
> Why is she a story? Only because of the hatered for her mother?



I would guess because she has been publicly critical of other people and what they do. Glass houses....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Publicity whore just like a lot of others!
> 
> Whether she gets paid to abstain or get pregnant doesn't matter to me as long as my tax dollars aren't paying for it either way!
> 
> Why is she a story? Only because of the hatered for her mother?


She's a story because she puts herself in the spotlight every chance she can. How many reality TV shows has she been on? 

You can't have publicity only when you want it, it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Yep, reminds me of Michelle Obama telling schools to feed kids broccoli and carrot sticks while her kids eat fancy foods at their school or Barack always reminding us we are a nation of laws while he constantly breaks them.


We're discussing Bristol Palin's hypocrisy on this thread. Political posts go in the political forum.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Wow. Sure is a lot of hate here. :nono:
> 
> I don't suppose any of you all haters are going to thank her for not whacking the kid.


Whacking = aborting? Her body, her choice. It does go both ways...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kuriakos said:


> She'll be just fine. Half a million is a lot of money for a 24-year-old single mom. I sure didn't have half a million when I was 24 and I was a lot more responsible than her. And I didn't have a mother with several million dollars to help if I needed it either. Hopefully she will find a good man to settle down with. Her kids could probably use a little more stability.


That doesn't work for me. How much has she earned since her mother used her in the campaign? A bunch of reality TV shows, the ambassador of abstinence speeches, a Lifetime movie, and a memoir. You're right, a rich family to help too. And she has less than $500K to show for it?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

basketti said:


> I would guess because she has been publicly critical of other people and what they do. Glass houses....


Well, she was attacked before she was critical of other people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> I do believe that is a reason for a lot of the hate for Sarah Palin. They think she should have wacked Trig!


I don't. Her body, her choice. I dislike Sarah Palin because she's an idiot.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess I am out of the loop. I had not seen anything printed about Bristol Palin in years or heard anything about her either. I guess it is because I don't watch reality shows or read about them.
I've never understood the fascination with people and Sarah Palin. She sure stirs liberals up.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't. Her body, her choice. I dislike Sarah Palin because she's an idiot.


I try to stay away from threads that are basically bash fests but really, this is sad, vindictive and very judgement.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> I try to stay away from threads that are basically bash fests but really, this is sad, vindictive and very judgement.


Wait! It's *OK* to bash and call "celebrities" names! Have you called out anyone else on their "sad, vindictive, and very judgmental" posts about public figures? No? Just me? Why _is_ that? :happy2:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> I try to stay away from threads that are basically bash fests but really, this is sad, *vindictive *and very judgement.


Who is she being vindictive against?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Wait! It's *OK* to bash and call "celebrities" names! Have you called out anyone else on their "sad, vindictive, and very judgmental" posts about public figures? No? Just me? Why _is_ that? :happy2:


You just stand out in the crowd:nanner:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> You just stand out in the crowd:nanner:


Is that just another way of saying you disagree with my views so you slam me at every opportunity? Say it ain't so.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is that just another way of saying you disagree with my views so you slam me at every opportunity? Say it ain't so.


LOL, if it helps you sleep at night to feel that way. :bored:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> LOL, if it helps you sleep at night to feel that way. :bored:


This _is_ a thread about hypocrisy... :hysterical:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> This _is_ a thread about hypocrisy... :hysterical:


That is obvious in the extreme.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Went over her head. Oblivious. If the shoe fits.......


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

homebody said:


> Went over her head. Oblivious. If the shoe fits.......


Who's head?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

From the article:

_"*I do not want any lectures* and I do not want any sympathy." _

That -- from the girl who lectures on Abstinence.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> but the "abstinence" thing isn't working for her.
> .


Perhaps another virgin birth.





:bored:

:umno:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't. Her body, her choice. I dislike Sarah Palin because she's an idiot.



Got proof ?
Ever met the lady ? I disagree with her politics but she is one seriously smart lady. Disagree with her if you will but don't throw insults that you can't back up.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> This _is_ a thread about hypocrisy... :hysterical:


#expertathypocrisy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I dislike Sarah Palin because she's an idiot.


I would never vote for her for public office because she's an idiot, but I don't dislike her for it. I think she's funny when she runs for office. She's not funny holding public office, but she's funny when she runs. But I'm not a bit concerned about her being elected again.

Look at her take on Paul Revere's ride. What's not to like? LOL

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS4C7bvHv2w[/ame]


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Thank you, Nevada. I'd forgot about that gem. 

She is a funny idiot.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

She is an adult, seems to have the financial means to support herself and her children and she is not looking to you or anyone else for a hand out. Who cares who her mother is and what her political beliefs are or are not. I am sure if we look close enough we all have skeletons in our closets and none of us are better than any one else.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jlynnp said:


> She is an adult, seems to have the financial means to support herself and her children and she is not looking to you or anyone else for a hand out. Who cares who her mother is and what her political beliefs are or are not. I am sure if we look close enough we all have skeletons in our closets and none of us are better than any one else.


I don't have any ideas about whether she's "better" than anyone else. It just seems as if getting pregnant has been the center of her life since she's been in the public eye. This isn't a skeleton in her closet. This is who she is. I can't help but wonder why.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I would never vote for her for public office because she's an idiot, but I don't dislike her for it. I think she's funny when she runs for office. She's not funny holding public office, but she's funny when she runs. But I'm not a bit concerned about her being elected again.
> 
> Look at her take on Paul Revere's ride. What's not to like? LOL


BLOCK: So you think basically, on the whole, Sarah Palin got her history right.

Prof. ALLISON: Well, yeah, she did. And remember, she is a politician. She's not an historian. And God help us when historians start acting like politicians, and I suppose when politicians start writing history.

http://www.npr.org/2011/06/06/137011636/how-accurate-were-palins-comments-on-paul-revere

From one of the most liberal sources out there. Did you libs see this and mentally block it out or what? I guess you think that she saw Russia from her house?


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Personally, I don't care if she has 14 kids as long as I don't have to pay for them. That's her and baby daddy'a business. And a net worth of $500,000 may not be much to some, but somehow DH and I managed to raise 3 children on waaaaaaay less than that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> This _is_ a thread about hypocrisy... :hysterical:


Actually this is another thread about gossip. Some folks just seem to feel better about themselves by yip yapping about some one else's perceived failings.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting clan, those Palins..

Liberals are obsessed with attaching them. Conservatives are obsessed with defending them.

The Palins have almost reached the level of the WBC.

Much _too-doo_ about *nothing*.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Why is she a story? Only because of the hatered for her mother?



Solely.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Actually this is another thread about gossip. Some folks just seem to feel better about themselves by yip yapping about some one else's perceived failings.


Had she not been the "ambassador for abstinence" I'd agree. She still thinks that abstinence only education should be taught. 

Just how is that working for her?  I think that's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I would never vote for her for public office because she's an idiot, but I don't dislike her for it. I think she's funny when she runs for office. She's not funny holding public office, but she's funny when she runs. But I'm not a bit concerned about her being elected again.
> 
> Look at her take on Paul Revere's ride. What's not to like? LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS4C7bvHv2w


Compared to 57 states? :umno:

If you wish to compare apples to apples Palin and Biden (aka same position on the ticket)


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> Interesting clan, those Palins..
> 
> Liberals are obsessed with attaching them. Conservatives are obsessed with defending them.
> 
> ...





Riverdale said:


> Compared to 57 states? :umno:
> 
> If you wish to compare apples to apples Palin and Biden (aka same position on the ticket)


Well one is the Vice President and one is a has been. I know which one I would want to be be


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

po boy said:


> I do believe that is a reason for a lot of the hate for Sarah Palin. They think she should have wacked Trig!


That is a truly horrible thing to say. I don't know of anyone who dislikes Sarah Palin for any reason other than her own big mouth and her relentless need to be famous. And the fact that she put her need for fame before the needs of her own children.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

FeralFemale said:


> BLOCK: So you think basically, on the whole, Sarah Palin got her history right.
> 
> Prof. ALLISON: Well, yeah, she did. And remember, she is a politician. She's not an historian. And God help us when historians start acting like politicians, and I suppose when politicians start writing history.
> 
> ...



She knows how to pronounce corps.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> That is a truly horrible thing to say. I don't know of anyone who dislikes Sarah Palin for any reason other than her own big mouth and (1) *her relentless need to be famous*. And the (2)*fact that she put her need for fame before the needs of her own children*.


 (1) The same as all politicians.

(2)How do you arrive at that? 

This is horrible!

The attack on the son of the pro-life former Alaska governor comes at a time when pro-life advocates are concerned about statistics showing approximately 90 percent of unborn children who are diagnosed with Down Syndrome become victims of abortion.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Had she not been the "ambassador for abstinence" I'd agree. She still thinks that abstinence only education should be taught.
> 
> Just how is that working for her?  I think that's some funny stuff right there.


It is funny, but even the ironic lecturing she does in contradiction to her own life is probably more effective than simply teaching kids safe sex practices in a straight-forward but not concrete way. Having an example (even of what not to do) is probably the best way to teach anything. Kids are stupid, but not completely stupid. They can see hypocrisy better than most adults, and they can see the practical results of Bristol's teaching just as well as we can. Similar to letting the Westboro people protest and show everyone how wrong they are, sunlight is the best disinfectant so having a twice-knocked-up unwed young woman lecture about abstinence is probably a better lesson to the kids than standard sex ed. Either they take the message at face value with the caveat that it needs to actually be followed to work, or they take away the message that whatever she says is stupid and they should get their info elsewhere.

I still think she's done well for herself. A half million dollar net worth is not too shabby for someone who got knocked up in high school and was a complete nobody seven years ago. Very few people have the sudden burst of fame her family stumbled into, so nobody should count on following her path, but she herself will be just fine.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

po boy said:


> (1) The same as all politicians.
> 
> (2)How do you arrive at that?
> 
> ...


Obviously you need to love the limelight to be a politician but you don't have to be a fame whore and that is exactly what Sarah Palin is, just look at her career since quitting early as Governor. 

She did not put her kids first because she also dragged her teenage daughter onto the national stage when she was going through one of the most difficult times of her life being a teen unwed mother. If she had just passed and gone on as Governor she could have had a solid career and a much quieter response to Bristol's situation. Also since she does have child with Down's syndrome he needs a stable structured home life where he can receive routine treatment and therapy in order to reach his fullest potential. He couldn't get that being dragged all over the country campaigning.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad I waited to respond because initially, I felt she was a hypocrite but I've changed my mind. When she was pregnant with her first son that were contrary to her faith and somebody decided it was best to package it up and market the heck out of it. 

I doubt very much if her mother had just been your garden variety hockey mom, if the father of the first child would have posed for Playgirl, withhold support or made up nearly so many reasons to take her back to court over custody issues. 

I suspect, like so many other young women, she truly felt the guy she was engaged to was going to be with her forever and made a choice at that time. 

I respect her for deciding not to go through with a wedding if she didn't think it was going to work and think that took quite a bit of courage, especially knowing that she had been sexually active and could be consequences she would face alone. 

I don't agree with her abstinence program but I think there has been plenty for young people to learn from her. When two parents have a falling out when children are involved can be messy, miserable and a huge legal expense. 

I'm not Christian but I'm also not infallible so I wouldn't expect someone half my age to be either so perhaps there's a message in it for her and so many others. Maybe her and her handlers were quick to judge other young people who have made the same choices and us, including myself, who were quick to consider her a hypocrite, which in turn would make me one too.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Since her mom always has something to say and has not said anything since the pregnancy announcement I think that it can be taken to mean that the family is very disappointed and embarrassed and mama grizzly is not defending or supporting her cub. Personally I was very sorry to read that her engagement fell apart which would be hard on any young couple and just wish Bristol a happy and healthy pregnancy. I don't understand all the name calling. 

The only thing - how's that hopey abstinence stuff workin' out for ya? Not well and never will work against human nature so abstain by all means but best to learn about and practice birth control as well.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> The only thing - how's that hopey abstinence stuff workin' out for ya?


The thing is that family values conservatives don't consider an abstinence failure to be a failure. Instead they consider it a case of not following the abstinence method. Despite Bristol falling off the wagon twice, they still consider abstinence to be 100% effective.

Go figure...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nevada said:


> The thing is that family values conservatives don't consider an abstinence failure to be a failure. Instead they consider it a case of not following the abstinence method. Despite Bristol falling of the wagon twice, they still consider abstinence to be 100% effective.
> 
> Go figure...


Abstinence is one hundred percent effective.... Ok there was that one woman a couple thousand years ago but that ended badly, something about her son being crucified for a crime He didn't commit.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Obviously you need to love the limelight to be a politician but you don't have to be a fame whore and that is exactly what Sarah Palin is, just look at her career since quitting early as Governor.
> 
> She did not put her kids first because she also dragged her teenage daughter onto the national stage when she was going through one of the most difficult times of her life being a teen unwed mother. If she had just passed and gone on as Governor she could have had a solid career and a much quieter response to Bristol's situation. Also since she does have child with Down's syndrome he needs a stable structured home life where he can receive routine treatment and therapy in order to reach his fullest potential. He couldn't get that being dragged all over the country campaigning.


The media put the girl in the limelight. Then they made some serious lemonade out of those lemons. 

And I knew a down's boy who got drug all over the country when his dad was trying to make a living ropin' and rodeoin' and making cowboy hats -- he grew up to be one of the best adjusted, highest functioning young men with down's you would ever want to see.

Too many assumptions. You have no clue what her kids "need". Why don't you use those sour grapes to make some wine? This thread desperately needs some.

I'm a lot more concerned about my in-laws daughter who has 5 kids on the taxpayers dime. Bristol isn't costing me a cent.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Abstainance is a lot easier to maintain than regain.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

wr said:


> I'm glad I waited to respond because initially, I felt she was a hypocrite but I've changed my mind. When she was pregnant with her first son that were contrary to her faith and somebody decided it was best to package it up and market the heck out of it.
> 
> I doubt very much if her mother had just been your garden variety hockey mom, if the father of the first child would have posed for Playgirl, withhold support or made up nearly so many reasons to take her back to court over custody issues.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

Nevada said:


> The thing is that family values conservatives don't consider an abstinence failure to be a failure. Instead they consider it a case of not following the abstinence method. Despite Bristol falling off the wagon twice, they still consider abstinence to be 100% effective.
> 
> Go figure...


It is 100% effective for those who follow it. It worked perfectly for my wife and me. It works for the thousands of people who actually do it consistently. I'm not one who advocates teaching abstinence only, but abstinence absolutely works even if it's not for everybody.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Abstinence is 100% effective. It's abstinence only education that's the failure.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Abstinence is 100% effective. It's abstinence only education that's the failure.


Wouldn't all anti-pregnancy education that results in a pregnancy or abortion, also be considered a failure?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Nevada said:


> The thing is that family values conservatives don't consider an abstinence failure to be a failure. Instead they consider it a case of not following the abstinence method. Despite Bristol falling off the wagon twice, they still consider abstinence to be 100% effective.
> 
> Go figure...


Well you gotta abstain for that abstinence thing to work, yeah....but if you do, I totally promise, it always works.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Abstinence is 100% effective. It's abstinence only education that's the failure.


 How do you do that?
On one side of the room, show the girls how to hold an aspirin between their
legs?
And on the other side, show the boy's how to put on a condom?


----------



## kuriakos (Oct 7, 2005)

Bristol fires back, says this pregnancy was intentional and that she was never paid to be an abstinence spokesperson. She also says she has worked at a doctor's office for the last six years. Sounds like she's doing alright for herself, except in the romance department.

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/bristolpalin/2015/06/my-little-blessing/#more-8780


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> We're discussing Bristol Palin's hypocrisy on this thread. Political posts go in the political forum.


I'll post where I choose when subjects overlap. I suppose hypocrisy by Obama and his wife don't count as real hypocrisy in your eyes. I'm still amazed how liberals get stirred up about anything involving the Palins. Ask yourself the same questions you always throw at us: How is Bristol's pregnancy affecting your life one bit? Where's your tolerance? Awfully bigoted of you to drone on post after post over a single woman getting pregnant. Isn't it her body?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> I'll post where I choose when subjects overlap. I suppose hypocrisy by Obama and his wife don't count as real hypocrisy in your eyes. I'm still amazed how liberals get stirred up about anything involving the Palins. Ask yourself the same questions you always throw at us: How is Bristol's pregnancy affecting your life one bit? Where's your tolerance? Awfully bigoted of you to drone on post after post over a single woman getting pregnant. Isn't it her body?


I never said anything about her right to choose, she very obviously chose to carry the pregnancy to term. Based on kuriakos' post that Bristol Palin is now stating she never received money for promoting abstinence, I'll either start digging to see if she did actually receive money (I think I saw reference to her tax documents in regard to child support) or I'll drop it. I haven't decided what I'll do yet. You'll be the first to know when I do tho. OK? 

Obama and his wife have absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------

